# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร Ic-200new ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสารic-200new เป็นของใหม่ 7.4w แบตทน3,000แอมป์ เครื่องบางพกง่าย รับประกันสินค้า.
■ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้ค่ะ. ตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้
และย่านดำมีทุกช่องปกติ
ย่านแดง245-246MHz
ย่านดำ136-174MHz
■ซื้อ5ตัวขึ้นไปมีราคาส่งน่ะจร้า. เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักเบาดี
(ขายถูกเพราะเซ่งร้าน)
●สินค้ารับประกันทุกตัวมีปัญหาภายใน1เดือนเปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ให้ทันที(ตามเงื่อนไข)
■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน

☆เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร รปภ. พนักงานรักษาความปลอดภัย
พนักงาน
บริษัททั่วไป.
ออฟฟิศ
ไซส์งานก่อสร้าง
ออกงานนอกสถานที่
ช่างต่างๆ ช่างไฟฟ้า
ธุรกิจครอบครัว
อุตสาหกรรม
เกษตรกร ฯลฯ
วินรถตู้ ออกทริปเที่ยว ปั่นจักรยาน
เข้าป้า เข้าค่าย เดินเขา เที่ยวฯลฯ
■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน

●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้
อุปกรณ์ที่มาในกล่อง
-ตัวเครื่อง
-หูฟัง
-ที่ชาร์จ
-แบตเตอรี่
-กิ๊บหนีบ
-สายคล้องเอนกประสงค์
-คู่มือการใช้งาน

☆สั่งซื้อสินค้าทางLineได้นะคะ
ทัก ID LINE = 0945705507

■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทมไลน์LINEน่ะจร้า...
●นัดรับสินค้าได้ที่กทม,btsจตุจักร,Mrtบางซื่อ,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,สนามหลวง,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,บางโพ,เตาปูน,ถ.ประชาชื่น,ถ.รัชษาภิเษก,พงเพชร,พระราม5,วงสว่าง,ถ.นครอินทร์ รึ ส่งไปรษณีย์.EMS ลทบ. ธรรมดาได้.

■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้น่ะค่ะ.
●ส่งCODเก็บเงินหน้าบ้านได้น่ะ.
(ส่งทั่วประเทศ)
และสามารถตรวจบัญชีการโกงได้ค่ะ.
■■แจ้งด่วน:ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าทั้งหมดได้เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ....
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ

LINE ID = 0945705507 (ID)
Tel . = 0945705507
Tel . =0886444610

----------

